

Why isn't the economy more like hydraulics? - _delirium
http://www.kmjn.org/notes/economic_hydraulics.html

======
ColinWright
The MONIAC (Monetary National Income Analogue Computer) also known as the
Phillips Hydraulic Computer and the Financephalograph, was created in 1949 by
the New Zealand economist Bill Phillips (William Phillips) to model the
national economic processes of the United Kingdom, while Phillips was a
student at the London School of Economics (LSE), The MONIAC was an analogue
computer which used fluidic logic to model the workings of an economy. The
MONIAC name may have been suggested by an association of money and ENIAC, an
early electronic digital computer.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MONIAC_Computer>

Pratchett refers to an equivalent called "The Glooper" in his book "Making
Money."

A video of a simulation is here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqPtW40w1no>

Video of one of the few operational machines in action is here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVOhYROKeu4>

A discussion as to why this sort of modelling is wrong can be found here:

[http://www.capital-flow-analysis.com/investment-
tutorial/les...](http://www.capital-flow-analysis.com/investment-
tutorial/lesson_24b.html)

You can find out a lot more if you google for "moniac" or for "hydraulic
economy model" or similar.

